# I hate Bessey clamps



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have 6 Bessey bar clamps and I curse them when I have to use them. They are heavy and trying to hold it in place while turning the screw is an exercise in frustration. The teeth don't want to grip the movable jaw until I fuss around with it. The screw runs out without tightening so I have to turn the screw back out and reposition the jaws again. This can be very annoying when trying to hold glued parts in alignment and tighten a heavy clamp. I revert to my Harbor Freight bar clamps and the job is done.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Why not donate them to a good home? I'll take them off your hands and will even pay shipping.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

> Why not donate them to a good home? I ll take them off your hands and will even pay shipping.
> 
> - Kazooman


 dang u you were faster than me.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> Why not donate them to a good home? I ll take them off your hands and will even pay shipping.
> 
> - Kazooman
> 
> ...


You snooze, you lose. Those clamps are mine! They will look nice on the rack next to my eight four footers.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Parallel or F style bar clamps? Which model? The more I use them, I favor the Revo Jr. clamps. They are smaller and easier to engage than the big K body Revo's.
For some jobs though, the larger clamp pad and rubber handles win the day and I use the Revo's.

If you lever the handle toward the bar as you tighten them they engage more quickly, but I know what you mean about them being temperamental.


----------



## DMC1903 (Jan 11, 2012)

I feel your pain & frustration, those clamps have made a simple glue very chaotic.
Oh ya, Disclaimer…. My clamps are glue free and I do know how they work. 
Just not happy wth their performance


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Betcha they're Bessy 'heavy duty' with the accent on heavy. Try med or light duty before giving up!

M


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't use anything but Bessey's. Yes, they can be a little tricky sometimes, but they're far superior to anything else.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

The K body clamps are tricky but once you know the trick they are somewhat less frustrating, I admit I have swore at them during glue up many time but what other choices do we have, these clamps are the only ones I know that can distribute even pressure with their extra-large jaws.
My biggest beef is with the old handles and how slippery they can get ,I just bought some high friction tape to wrap the handles with,we will see how it works.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I have about 30 of the Bessy's…I use all of them…None better…"nuff said"....


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the clamps. I've had mixed results with Bessey clamps. I've had a couple of their (rather expensive) clamps fail on me and Bessey wouldn't replace them. But I've had one of their thicker medium duty bar clamps and that one works great. And a couple of their 6 inch C clamps are still going strong.

Oddly, I've only had one Harbor Freight bar clamp fail on me. Out of more than a dozen and several years. Their deep throat C clamps on the other hand…


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I'll agree, they're heavy but I've experienced none of the other problems you speak of. My harbor freight quick clamps won't clamp, the clutch plates in the handle just won't hold, a few of them I've modified work a little better but no where near what I would consider good. I have some rockwell clamps too, similar to the bessey f bodies and the bar is good, the internal ridges on the castings are crap, they will let go at the most inopportune times and what really stinks is unlike the harbor freight clamps, they were expensive.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

bigblockyeti: If the Harbor Freight bar clamps aren't working properly just return them to the store. They've been good at replacing broken clamps.

I should add that I've also used their plastic jawed clamps are awful. Their regular C-clamps are pretty good but their deep throat (like the 8 and inch throat) clamps inevitably bend and then snap.

My favorite clamp is this really thick Irwin bar clamp I got somewhere. Heavy as hell but very tough.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Besseys are my go to for square and accurate glue ups. In my opinion they are the best available for my purposes. Their ability to remain parallel and give great clamping pressure overrides any minor insignificant flaws either real or perceived. I am glad that you found a clamp you like with the Harbor Freight. For me and my 40 various Bessey products, I think I'm OK where I am.


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

I use the big Bessey parallel jaw clamps, and yeah, they take a little practice to get a good technique going for you, and an understanding of just how they work. Hold the screw handle away from the bar to slide the moveable clamp, hold it towards the bar to engage and tighten. Once you get your technique down they are not as hard to manage. If you need a good, strong, square, reliable clamp, these parallel jaw clamps are the way to go.

I also have 6 Bessey 18" Quick Clamps that I got at a big box store close-out a few years ago. Paid $5 apiece for them. For a project that fits their size, they are GREAT and I wish I had at least 6 more (at least!!).

Lately I decided to try the Rockler Aluminum bar clamps so I got 4 of the 3' clamps when they were on sale. I have to say that I am starting to use them more often now. Especially on the mid-sized projects that are sized between my Quick-Clamps and the big boys. But overall, the Besseys are still the goto clamp.

I have tried Jorgenson HD F-style clamps too, but found that I don't use them until I run out of all of the others which, with the addition of the Rockler Aluminum clamps, is much less often.

I am with the others that will take them off your hands if you don't want them. Gladly.

Wayne


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> Parallel or F style bar clamps? Which model? The more I use them, I favor the Revo Jr. clamps. They are smaller and easier to engage than the big K body Revo s.
> For some jobs though, the larger clamp pad and rubber handles win the day and I use the Revo s.
> 
> If you lever the handle toward the bar as you tighten them they engage more quickly, but I know what you mean about them being temperamental.
> ...


I have 4 of the K body clamps and two of the Revo Jr. clamps. All my other clamps are HF and Jorgenson F style clamps plus 2 pipe clamps. I have no issue with the latter clamps. Most of my clamping work is light to medium force clamping, but heavy clamping is sometimes needed. My favorite clamps are the Jorgensons. I have had them for about 50 years when I bought them during my boat building period. I have some of the "trigger" style clamps, but to me they are worthless for serious clamping.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> I have 4 of the K body clamps and two of the Revo Jr. clamps. All my other clamps are HF and Jorgenson F style clamps plus 2 pipe clamps. I have no issue with the latter clamps. Most of my clamping work is light to medium force clamping, but heavy clamping is sometimes needed. My favorite clamps are the Jorgensons. I have had them for about 50 years when I bought them during my boat building period. I have some of the "trigger" style clamps, but to me they are worthless for serious clamping.
> 
> - MrRon


I agree with all you said above especially with your favorite clamps, mine are also F style clamps,but the ones with 
'locking clutch" ? or "PLates (I think that's what they're called), I got 8 or 12 *F style *Bessey, Irwin.these are my so called go to clamps but also got a few Harbor Freight type clamps (for light to medium duty clamping) ,some of which have 7" jaws for deeper clamping. 
LV sells some good Economy fast acting clamps, although I always prefer rubber handle for my clamps, easier to grip and turn.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

It's why I prefer the Jet parallel clamps to the Bessey (and the Bessey clones like the ones I got from Peachtree)-the trigger on the Jet allows me to slide it easily and then for it to stay put for tightening, while with the Bessey I'm having to mess with it more, often when I'm in an awkward position. I buy a Jet or two at the half-price Christmas sale each year.


----------



## jesinfla (Apr 15, 2015)

I feel your pain being new to Bar clamps

I don't have bessy's, I have the HF ones and just started working with them this week. Prior to these, I've been using the HF F clamps etc.

One thing I've discovered is if I use a layout guide I have a much easier time fastening the bar clamps.

I cut some notches in some 2×4 scrap, lay the bar clamps on these in the notches and lay the project across the bars and then glue em up - much easier to tighten the bar clamps.

Just got 4 corner clamps also that really help with these as well.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Just got four Gross Stabil bar clamps (40"x 7"),paid $20 each ($17 USD) and love the deep jaws (7")and heavy duty screws, I wish the guy who sold them to me had more ,they are the most heavy duty clamps I own, much easier to use than K body type.:


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I have about 30 of the Bessy K-body and another dozen or so of the F style.

I use them all the time, the K-bodys are good, general purpose clamps. The F style are great for general use as well as clamping places that are fairly offset from the edge (need a deep throat clamp for this stuff).

What I don't like about the K's:

They don't necessarily maintain parallel jaws. This is with light clamping force, heavy force makes it worse.

The handles are slippery and difficult to grip (the old style red painted wood). The newer style with the rubber covers are much better.

The plastic covering the head is rather fragile. Many of my clamps have chunks missing after they were dropped.
No clamp is expected to take all abuse, but these seem a bit more fragile.

Any glue drips on the main shaft are difficult to remove and make sliding the head difficult. An obvious result of the glue, but a design that reduced this side effect would be welcome.

I have several of the Jet clamps and they have some features I really like, such as the release lever and large screw handle. They seem very crude and clunky compared to the Bessy's, but serve their purpose well.


----------



## Keekee (Mar 13, 2015)

I just retired in December. Really haven't done much woodworking in 30 years. Don't know where the years went but that's another story. When I got out of woodworking Garret Wade was the big company for woodworking tools. I think Lee Nielson had the number 1 and a couple other planes. So you can see I've been out of touch for awhile. Woodworking tools from Lee Valley, Lee Nielson and Blue Spruce along with others have really changed the level of hand tools.

Glued up a raised panel island type of cabinet today 
Used Bessey and it seems the quality of clamps has gone way down. Terrible clamps. I guess Jorganson and Record are no longer around. Parallel jaws sounds great but I think they'll take years off my life. It was a nightmare putting the cabinet together. Had to get my wife for help. I think any marriage that can last through a glue up is good for life.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I have found the* Dubuque Aluminum Bar Clamps* from Lee Valley the best clamp yet for panels and a lot of longer clamping jobs! The Bessy's have there place but IMHO need a lot more attention to detail to work properly.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

I suggest the lighter weight clamps. Woodcraft carries at least 4 Bessy weight/quality options. I use the second from the bottom and they are great. The larger versions are heavy and I cannot imagine why you need that much grip strength unless you are trying to bend a bad cut into position.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd be more than happy to help you out. Send your hated clamps to me.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Maybe Ron's opinion has changed in 2 years.


----------



## BorkWood (Apr 4, 2018)

I wish they still made the Jorgenson's, always had good luck with those, unfortunately only have 4 of them but always reach for those first


----------



## Sludgeguy (Jan 24, 2018)

I have the K Body Revos and like them but the screw engagement can be annoying. I also have the Dubuque aluminum clamps, which are very light and easy to use. FWIW Tools for Working Wood has the best price I could find on the aluminum clamps.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> Maybe Ron s opinion has changed in 2 years.
> 
> - Woodknack


My opinion has not changed. I find the Bessey's are hard for me to hold and clamp with only 2 hands. I guess it's because of their weight. They are heavy. I try to hold 2 pieces of wood in alignment with one hand leaving only one hand left to hold the clamp and screw. I've just gotten a couple of "trigger" clamps and they are working well for me. They just don't have heavy clamping force.

The only reason why I keep the Bessey's is because they are the older American made ones. The latest ones are made in China and not up to past quality.

I believe I need to choose the style of clamp to best suit the clamping job at hand. I realize now that the big, heavy Bessey's are best used when they can be set on a surface face up. This leaves both hands free to move the wood around, as in clamping up a breadboard or similar task.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Bessey put out a redesign that is supposed to address most of these issues. I have a couple dozen of the old wooden handle version and the newer version with the non-slip handle. I agree with all of the complaints but I still prefer them to the Jorgenson clamps I have hanging in my shop that I rarely, if ever use.

I also bought several of the 8" "F" style clamps and the quality on them is terrible. The threads are flaking off and it is always a challenge to get them tight and then for them to stay tight and not slip. Loosening them up after getting them tight can be a real chore as well.

I think Bessey had a good product but they decided to go with cheap production costs to increase profits at the expense of quality. Unfortunately, that seems to be more and more typical across the board.


----------

